# Help with a green broke horse



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

If she won't turn at the trot, chances are she does something similar at the walk. Tiny problems generally get worse the more speed you add. Go back to the walk and get perfect control there. Forwards, backwards, left and right. Build a "whoa" button. Get control of her shoulders, ribcage, and hindquarters. From the situation you described, teaching a one rein stop is also in order. You can teach this in a halter or in a bridle, from the ground and from the saddle. All of the basic control exercises can be introduced from the ground and translate into ridden work.

As far as the bit issue, if you bought her, she's your horse, not the boarder's or the first trainer's. I personally would start letting her wear a snaffle bit headstall with the halter when you lunge and ride, let her get used to the bit in her mouth. When she's comfortable with that (no head tossing, easily accepts bitting, etc.) you can introduce bit pressure and ask her to respond to rein cues. 

The best thing I can tell you is, if it's not good at the walk, the trot will be a real nightmare. Same for trot to canter. 

Incidentally, how high is your roundpen? Except for watching Parelli's on TV, the shortest one I've ever seen is 5 1/2 feet. That's a heck of a jump! Kudos for staying on!


----------



## bolder07 (Jul 12, 2009)

The round pen is 6 ft. I thought I was going to die! I was amazed I stayed on!!! Ya'll see why I don't want a repeat!!!!


----------



## bolder07 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dixie does jump between the pastures. They are 5 ft fences. I should have known.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oh my, what a scarey ride! 

I think you need to spend more time on the ground with this horse; make sure she knows how to bend and flex on the ground before getting on her, otherwise you may continue to have these repeat incidents. 

As the other poster mentioned, you CAN get her used to a snaffle bit, and start riding her in it. 

Also make sure she has a firm "WHOA" in place; with your work on the ground (good bending and flexing to light pressure), you will be able to teach her a one rein stop, which is when you take up the slack in one rein and hold it at your hip until the horse comes to a halt. 

Until you have her light and soft in the bridle, I wouldn't advance to a trot; she should know how to turn in both directions without fighting you, should stop consistantly, and go forward willingly without stopping on her own. 

A good book to learn some helpful techniques is Clinton Anderson's DownUnder Horsemanship


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Um - sorry to say, but from the sounds of it you really should get help from a trainer before you or the horse get hurt. 

BTW - are you sure she is mustangXhaflinger? Both breeds tend to be 13-15 hands, a cross that tall would be very rare.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm confused by your post and have a few questions.
1) How old are you?
2) How long have you ridden?
3) How tall is your horse? 
*15.5hh is not a horse size.
*Haffies and mustangs tend to be small, as would a cross between the two.
4) Why isn't this horse with your trainer?

You realize that this isn't even green broke, right?


----------



## Alyria leila (Jul 20, 2009)

HI Guys, 

Just joined on here so i thoguht i'd introduce myself!
I'm way out of my depth here i think as i am from the Uk we break horses in a different style!! 

Can i ask what you men by green broke?

Thanks
x


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

To me, green broke means the horse has at least the basics under saddle and understands them. It just needs more miles under saddle to become a more confident mount. The foundation is laid and ready for higher level of training - whatever that may be.

This horse doesn't sound green-broke but rather barely started.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

The height thing definately confused me too 

I was wondering, what other ground work have you done with her besides the roundpen? Groundwork is going to be your best friend, especially with the whoaing like Scoutrider said. 

Also, jumping out of the roundpen and paddocks is not acceptable. For paddocks, where is she jumping to? Does she have company out there? The mustang side of her is going to be a bit more rebellious generally, and haflinger's tend to be immature for the first like 8 years of their lives. (all generalizations, i know)

Jumping out of the roundpen is one of the worst things because she just learned an escape route. When she doesn't want to do something, out she goes and you have no control. I would get her used to the bit with lunging and roundpen work. Check her saddle, make sure it wasn't pinching her and thats why she rebelled.

Personally, with a horse so green, so athletic, and so fearless, I don't think you should be riding her yet. you definitely need a trainer, and you need to make your roundpen and paddocks higher. I've known horses that jumped out of their paddock and ran right into the street. most didn't fair too well.

P.S. 6 feet is HUGE. are you sure she is a haflinger/mustang? neither breed is known for their jumping ability, athleticism yes, but not jumping. I'm not saying that she isn't the exception, but be careful because at four, her knees aren't fully hard and jumping that high could seriously injure her. even if she's doing it herself.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

*When you ride have someone who knows what they are doing watch you.* You may feel like you don't need a trainer now, but you will soon. I can tell you are scared of your horse doing this again, this anexiety will only make things worse. When i break a horse i personally don't start off with a bit. I take 2 chain leadropes, i put one over ther horses nose and the other under the horses chin. But in your case i wouldn't do that. Mustangs and Halflingers are known to be bullheaded and to be pushy. I have a half halflinger of my own and i wouldn't be caught dead riding him without a curb bit he pulls thro everything else. 

*Actually halflingers are excellent jumpers. My half halflinger taught children to jump for 2 years in pony club. There are many excellent successful halflingers that jump.*

Start off small. Don't push. Wait till you feel the horse is /ready/ to trot. If you have only only walk for a week then do it. I would never trot a green horse untill i have full controll at the walk. And i would never canter a horse untill i have full control at the trot. Especially with Halflingers its hard to get thro to their heads. They are stubborn. You give them an inch and they will take a mile. This horse already knows it can get away with what it did. Chances are it will do it again. Don't just get off when your horse does something bad. It WILL learn that if it scares you enough you will get off. My pony learned that at the age of 2. He is 9 now and till this day he spooks for kicks to try to get you scared. Get a trainer, or someone who knows what they are doing to help you.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

I know haflingers are good with smaller jumps (like up to 3 foot or 3'6"), but when was the last time you heard of a haflinger in the olympics? seriously, most horses, of any breed, can't jump 6 feet if their lives depended on it. haha, I'm training a haflinger to jump now and he's great. it's funny you say you only ride with a curb, with this haflinger, i use a halter and reins. he doesn't like bits, even snaffles so i just stopped using them.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My halfinger cross is a bully to say the least. Its in their character to be pushy and arrogent. Some halfingers are the exception. But if you let them get away with anything chances are they will run with it. Halflingers are a very cunning breed. When a horse has a rush of excitement its amazing what they can do. I have a little 15hh QH and pulled my barn door completely off. Just like humans when you get a rush its amazing what you can do. I wouldn't doubt that a horse when it was scared or darn well determined could jump 6ft. Wether it was actually 6ft it debateable, the fact that that horse is over 15.2 is debatable. But iv seen horses do some pretty insane things when they put their minds to it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I had a Welsh cross who was barely 14 hh jump 5'5 cattle panels when I was young...he was stubborn, bullheaded, and determined to not get caught sometimes, and apparantly, when he wanted to be, was a very athletic jumper...I think at times, size is irrelavant, as is breed...

To the OP...I hope you can figure out what to do with this horse, because she sounds like she could be an amazing horse!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually haflingers are used in 3-day eventing, show jumping, etc. More-so in their country of origin, Austria, but it is becoming more popular to jump haffies here in the US.

Here is a stallion in Austria - that is a 5 foot jump:









My haflinger made it overa 5 foot panel when he was still in the middle of recovering from EPM. I could only imagine what he could do now if I asked him. Heck - here is the freaky picture of him when he was a yearling. He was not asked to take this jump, just did when they had him loose in the arena for photos. He didn't know the meaning of "overkill".









Mustangs are also known for making it over fencing - that is why the BLM requires 6 foot panels, but warns the horses still can make it over if they want. The jumping part wasn't making me question weather this was really a mustangXhaflinger, but the supposid hieght (I assume 15.5 hands is really 15.2 hands) really has me wondering.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Trained right, most horses will work great in a snaffle. I personally don't ride in anything but a french link loose ring, and I've ridden or trained arabians, quarter horses, tbs, warmbloods, saddlebreds, all who work great in that bit. I have only started one horse in a bosal, every other horse was started in a snaffle, you just have to be careful about not pulling on her mouth excessively with a bit. I have known of 14+ hand haflingers, as well as Mustangs that are 15+ hands, so it is possible to have a 15.2 hand Mustang Haflinger cross. Size does not matter when it comes to jumping ability. I know of a horse that went to the olympics one year that was a 14-14.2 hand (can't remember the exact size) I believe arabian for show jumping, so it is possible for a small horse to be able to jump big. I do think that you need to do a lot more ground work before getting on her again, enlist the help of a trainer, and ask about, and or look up ground driving, as I have had wonderful success especially with the more stubborn horses if I do ground driving and get that down well, before getting on. Good luck, hope that she gets better.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Oh, and in the picture from austria, I'm surprised that the guy is jumping so far ahead of the saddle, and the horse. But that is an amazing jump, and a good looking horse. Love the haflinger over jumping the fence. I had a tb that was trained to grand prix level jumping, and when I would jump her over the 2-3 foot stuff in pony club, she'd jump it like it was a 5 foot fence lol. Def. made me more confident when the fence actually WAS 5 feet.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> Trained right, most horses will work great in a snaffle. .


I have to agree with this post...Although, I use Rope Halters too. What a horse rides in 'shouldn't' be determined necessarily by how much control you need...if you need that much control, perhaps the horse needs to go back to the basic fundamentals of respect for his handler, or the rider needs to go back to the basic fundamentals of horsemanship. 

Every horse I train will ride out and respond in a rope halter and plain snaffle; whether the owner puts a different bit in later is up to them, but those are what they are taught to respond to.

Oh boy...ooops...sorry to the OP...I think we just got a 'teensy bit' off topic!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree completely with all that was said. But i still remain on my point that halflingers are bull headed and stubborn. Its just their character. Give them an inch and they will take a mile. They are cunning and clever. But my main point is. *Ride with someone watching who knows what they are doing.*


----------



## Jdun722 (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh. My. God. What a disaster. How old are you?

This horse clearly needs LOTS more groundwork.


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Measure your round pen, measure your horse then come back with that info. If your horse is really doing what you say he is, then he is probably of some value to someone in the jumper industry. I have a feeling you are being advised to ride with out a bit to preserve your horses mouth not because most people start without a bit in their mouth. Also if you meant 15 and 1/2 hands, then that is 15.2 not 15.5. A hand is four inches, so a 15.2 is a 15 hands and 2 inches, this is how we measure horses, don't make the mistake again, you appear ignorant and now everyone is thinking what is someone who doesn't know how to measure a horse doing riding an unbroke one?!? It seems to me you don't have a firm grasp on the terminology, calling your horse green broke when it's barely started is another thing that makes me wonder about your ability as a rider. Based on what you have said you need professional advice, so pay a professional to come and work with you and your horse, or asses your horses suitability to you and to jumping. If the trainer advises that this is not a suitable horse for you but could be sold as a jumping prospect to someone with the proper knowledge then maybe you could take your profits and invest in something with more training. I have a feeling the people around you are well meaning in their advice but don't have the time to dole out free advice to someone with quite such a project. I used to meet people who said they could ride, but then they would come to the barn and it would turn into me babysitting them or giving a free lesson. I don't end up riding with them very often, instead I stick to my horsey buddies that no what bridle to grab if I tell them what bit is on it. This sounds like a lot of work that only an advanced rider should tackle. Also if the horse is jumping out of pastures then was he really jumping out of the round pen because he was scarred or just because he can? Either way, a horse that can jump that big, no matter what the breed or height, is worth something, especially since it sounds like he is so willing to do it.


----------



## Jessi94 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know if you are using a rope halter or not, but you should be. Horses will just push through a web halter.

Practice flexing. Ask the horse nicely to bring his head to the side, and wait for him to touch something (your leg, stirrup, his side, ect.) As soon as he does so, release the rein. Make sure you bring his head far enough over that he is bent really well, but not too much so that the horse doesn't have to give his head. If you pull the horse's head to your leg and not give him enough rein to give, he won't learn anything. Only release the rein when the horse is standing still, and he softens his neck and gives you his head, touching something. You may have to sit on him and hold his head to the side for quite a while, but he'll eventually get it.

Once he gets this down really well and knows what you want, very nicely ask (slide your hand down the rein and apply a small amount of pressure) then give him a bump with the rein. Keep bumping until he gives you his head.


This is really important because it helps with turning, and also if you have an emergency you can quickly bend the horse down. This is a skill that I believe every horse should have.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I agree with Troubled TB. Don't get on the horse again until you have a PROFFESIONAL at the very least there to help you. You could end up hurt or killed riding a horse like that if you are inexperienced (which you are). I'm not saying the horse is mean or vicious he's just too much horse for you.


----------

